
Non-Euclidian World Engine - polycaster
https://youtu.be/kEB11PQ9Eo8
======
temppsychonaut
I'm wondering how the engine was engineered. Specifically does it just consist
of a series of custom hacks, or perhaps is there something more principled
going on?

